# Biete: HÄWA Luft/Luft Wärmetauscher NEU



## mike_roh_soft (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe zwei neue Häwa Wärmetauscher Kompakt 500 der Baureihe 3114.

Einer ist NEU und OVP, der andere ist NEU ohne OVP.

Elektrische Luft/Luft Wärmetasucher.

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## bike (9 Juli 2011)

Das Laminat schaut gut aus, doch der Spalt an der Sockelleiste?


bike


----------



## mike_roh_soft (9 Juli 2011)

OK, den Spalt leg ich dann gratis mit dazu!


----------



## zotos (9 Juli 2011)

Das ist kein Spalt. Bei mike_roh_soft zu hause nennt man, dies eine Sicherheitslücke.

*SCNR*


----------



## mike_roh_soft (10 Juli 2011)

Verdammt - jetzt habt ihr den Haken an der Sache doch noch entdeckt :-?


----------



## Davidsch (11 Juli 2011)

*hallo, hätte interesse*

Hallo, 1) was soll einer kosten?
und 2) wo könnte man sich die Dinger abholen, bzw.  anschauen?


----------

